# Sky+ in Murcia



## John Hesketh (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a 1.9m dish and a Thomson Sky+ box. I can't get the planner to work properly. Series link doesn't work and I can never get the planner to show more than a day ahead. Other than that, it works fine.

Is this normal, or can I fix it, possibly with a better box?


----------



## Ettylou (Apr 22, 2011)

John Hesketh said:


> I have a 1.9m dish and a Thomson Sky+ box. I can't get the planner to work properly. Series link doesn't work and I can never get the planner to show more than a day ahead. Other than that, it works fine.
> 
> Is this normal, or can I fix it, possibly with a better box?


Hi John, I don't know how to fix it but I do know that a couple of peeps round by my Mum & Dad have them & they do work, so it is possible. Sorry prob not much help, I'll ask around & see if anyone else had probs x


----------



## tradujur (Apr 25, 2011)

I will ask an expert I know and if he tells me anything I will make sure you get his advice!


----------



## spanick (Apr 25, 2011)

John Hesketh said:


> I have a 1.9m dish and a Thomson Sky+ box. I can't get the planner to work properly. Series link doesn't work and I can never get the planner to show more than a day ahead. Other than that, it works fine.
> 
> Is this normal, or can I fix it, possibly with a better box?


Hi
If your dish is set up correctly, you should get an 8 day epg on a Sky HD box.
The Thomson suffered with power supply problems but if everything else is working then unlikely to be that.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

John Hesketh said:


> I have a 1.9m dish and a Thomson Sky+ box. I can't get the planner to work properly. Series link doesn't work and I can never get the planner to show more than a day ahead. Other than that, it works fine.
> 
> Is this normal, or can I fix it, possibly with a better box?


The Sky EPG, series link information, and a few Sky channels are on a frequency that can be "tricky" to receive. These are on a "north" beam of one of the satellites.
They tend to be weakest at about 5pm, and strong in the morning.

If you are not getting the 7 day EPG, then this is because you cannot receive this frequency.

The dish may need ot be realigned, or even the LNB skew angle to be corrected. This skew is essential for the reception of these frequencies.
It may be that in your area you may still not gt the 7 day EPG.
SOmetimes putting a small sigan attenuator on the cable will help, but this does have an adverse affect on other channels reception.
The two Pace made Sky+ boxes like the EPG frequency better than other boxes.
But new / other boxes will not make a difference if the system is not set up well in the first place.


----------

